# Kein Tearing unter 120 oder 144 Hz Monitor?



## openworldgamer (16. November 2013)

Hi,

Also ich überlege mir gerade einen 120/144 Hz Monitor zu zulegen,da mich Input Lag und Tearing massiv stören. Nun würde ich gerne wissen ob sich das denn auch wirklich lohnt:
Könnte ich so ohne V-Sync spielen und hätte kein Tearing? Oder ist Tearing immer noch vorhanden?
Wie sieht es aus mit dem Input Lag? Ist der kaum wahrnehmbar wenn ich mit bzw ohne V-Sync spiele?
BTW: sollte ich mir einen kaufen wird es wohl der VG248QE. Immoment nutze ich einen LG Flatorn E2441 mit 60 Hz und dort ist in fast allen Spielen das Tearing sehr heftig ohne V-Sync.

Danke euch schonmal


----------



## dynastes (16. November 2013)

Für präzise Werte empfehle ich, wie immer, PRAD | Online Testmagazin für Monitore, TV sowie Beamer & Projektoren zu konsultieren, wo bereits einige Monitore dieser Art getestet wurden, inklusive des VG248QE, dessen Test auch schon frei verfügbar ist. 

Nach meiner nicht unbedingt ausufernden Kenntnis der Monitortechnik, sollte eine höhere Refreshrate Tearing zumindest mindern, es würde daher deutlich weniger stark auftreten als auf deinem aktuellen Monitor. Komplett verschwinden dürfte es aber kaum, nicht umsonst möchte Nvidia mit G-Sync unter anderem dieses Problem bekämpfen.

Die Gesamtlatenz der Anzeige nimmt mit steigender Hz-Rate ebenfalls ab, auf 0 sinkt sie aber bauartbedingt ebenfalls nicht. Laut PRAD ist aber etwa der VG248QE ein extrem schneller Monitor (der schnellste, jemals dort getestete, um genau zu sein), er weist sehr geringe Latenzen und niedrige Reaktionszeiten auf. Den entsprechenden Absatz des Tests einfach mal durchlesen


----------



## Rabber (16. November 2013)

Ich hatte den VG278HR daheim und hatte genau so viel Tearing mit meinem 60Hz Monitor


----------



## sessecun (16. November 2013)

Ich meine, dass es keinen Unterschied macht zu herkömmlichen 60Hz Monitoren. Bitte korrigieren falls ich falsch liegen sollte


----------



## openworldgamer (16. November 2013)

Danke für die Antworten,aber was habe ich denn dann von einen 120 bzw 140 Hz Monitor beim Spielen?
---
Dann werde ich wohl auf G-Sync Monitore warten


----------



## Westcoast (17. November 2013)

man hat 120 bilder oder 144 bilder in spielen und dies sieht viel geschmeidiger aus. natürlich sollte auch die grafikkarte genug bilder liefern.
aber ab 70 bilder sieht es schon recht ordentlich aus. desweiteren sind 120/144Hz monitore sehr schnell in der reaktion und haben kaum inputlagg, bei schnellen shootern wichtig. bei mir habe ich die bilder mit einem framelimiter begrenzt, damit mein monitor kein tearing produziert.

da gibt es DXtory oder Nvidiainspector.


----------



## Dedde (17. November 2013)

ich habe vsync eig nie an bei meinem 144er. außer bei spielen wo ich wirklich konstant 140fps hab, css, tf2 oder l4d2, limitiere ich via nv inspector.
ansonsten kann ich es nur empfehlen, wenn du mal viele fps gewohnt bist willst du nie wieder etwas anderes


----------

